# [A - Antonidas] Bande der roten Hand



## Nouramon (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo! 

Seit ein paar Tagen gibt es die Gilde "Die Bande der roten Hand". Wir sind auf der Suche nach neuen Mitgliedern, die Lust haben, eine Gemeinschaft auf zu bauen, in der es vorrangig um Spaß am Spiel geht und nicht so schnell wie möglich den nächsten epischen Gegenstand zu bekommen. Sinn für Humor sollte vorhanden sein. Wir wollen im Grunde nur das die Gilde ein Kreis von Leute ist die nicht nur WOW im Kopf haben, sondern auch über alltägliche Dinge zu sprechen wissen. 

Das WOW spielen soll nur die Untermalung zum "Feierabendbier" sein. Relaxen und den Tag ausklingen lassen, ohne Stress oder dem bekannten "Du musst jetzt...". Einige Leute wissen jetzt was gemeint ist und genau die Leute suchen wir. Keine Contentraider, sondern Leute die um 20 oder 21 Uhr von der Arbeit kommen und noch ein wenig Spaß und Entspannung haben wollen. Aber auch die Bereitschaft haben Dinge selbst in die Hand zu nehmen und für Spaß zu sorgen. Gemeint ist damit nicht unbedingt irgendeinen Run auf die Beine zu stellen sondern einfach nur mal irgendeinen Mist im TS oder Ingame zu verzapfen. 

Bewerbungen oder auch die Antworten auf Fragen gibt es unter: 

http://www.bandederrotenhand.de 

oder 

/w ingame Herumes/Rhuac


----------



## Nouramon (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen! 

Ich möchte hiermit unsere neuen Mitglieder und Bewerber der letzten 2 Wochen herzlich Willkommen heißen. 
Ich hoffe ihr habt euch schon ein wenig eingelebt. 

Gruß 

Nouramon 

P.S.: Wer noch interesse hat, unserer Gemeinschaft bei zu treten, kann dies entweder unter http://www.bandederrotenhand.de machen oder ein Mitglied der Gildenleitung im Spiel anflüstern.


----------



## Nouramon (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Nach gut einem Monat haben wir uns so langsam eingelebt und schon einige nette Stunden zusammen verbracht. Die Stimmung innerhalb der Gilde ist sehr gut und jeder steht den Anderen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite, was mir sehr gefällt. 

Da nach einem eher suboptimalen Random-Karazhan-Run sich einige in der Gilde eine eigenen - Stressfreien - Karazhan-Gruppe wünschen, suchen wir immer noch aktive Mitglieder, die ganz ohne Stress in der "World of Warcraft" unterwegs seien wollen und mit viel Spass den Feierabend oder das Wochenende genießen wollen.

Einen festen Termin für Karazhan kann und will ich noch nicht festlegen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es eher am Wochenende stattfinden wird, als unter der Woche.

Wenn wir also euer Interesse geweckt haben sollten, dann bewerbt euch ganz einfach  *hier*.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

die Gildenleitung


----------



## Nouramon (18. Juni 2008)

Für unsere Gildeninterne Kara-Gruppe suchen wir noch alle Klassen!

Bitte bewerbt euch unter

http://www.bandederrotenhand.de


Grüße

Nouramon

P.S.: Je mehr kommen, desto schneller können wir auch ganz stressfrei Gruul und Maggi machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nouramon (20. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Nouramon (24. Juni 2008)

/hochschieb


----------



## Nouramon (9. Juli 2008)

*Hallo Zusammen!*

So langsam haben wir uns in unserer Gilde eingelebt und schon einige nette Stunden zusammen verbracht. Die Stimmung innerhalb der Gilde ist sehr gut und jeder steht den Anderen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite, was mir sehr gefällt. 

Da nach einem eher suboptimalen Random-Karazhan-Run sich einige in der Gilde eine eigenen - Stressfreien - Karazhan-Gruppe wünschen, suchen wir immer noch aktive Mitglieder, die ganz ohne Stress in der "World of Warcraft" unterwegs seien wollen und mit viel Spass den Feierabend oder das Wochenende genießen wollen.

Des Weiteren suchen wir ebenfalls noch alle Klassen für Gruul und Magtheridon. 

Um jedoch schnell starten zu können, fehlen uns im Moment noch ein paar Heiler. Gesucht werden daher primär:

2x Holy-Priest
2x Restro-Drui
1x Holy-Pala

Alle anderen Klassen können sich jedoch ebenfalls noch bewerben.

Termine für die Raids werden über unseren *Raidplaner* bekannt gegeben. Bis her sieht es so aus, das wir den Samstagabend erstmal in die engere Auswahl nehmen.

Jetzt fehlen uns nur noch ein paar motivierte Mitglieder, damit wir diese Projekte langsam mal in Angriff nehmen können.

Wenn wir also euer Interesse geweckt haben sollten, dann bewerbt euch ganz einfach  *hier*.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

die Gildenleitung


----------



## Nouramon (16. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Nouramon (24. Juli 2008)

Ach ja,

2x Heil-Schami

brauchen wir auch noch. *fg*

Alle anderen Klassen (außer Jäger) können sich auch noch bewerben!


Gruß

Nouramon


----------



## Nouramon (8. August 2008)

/hochschieb


----------

